# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > Four, Five and Eight-String Electrics >  Mandolin U. Srinivas to tour US

## Christian McKee

Just a heads up that U. Srinivas and his brother are heading out on tour in the US again.  The only confirmed date I can find at the moment is April 10, 2010 in Portland, Oregon.  I had the pleasure of seeing him a few years back, and the music was _phenomenal_ but the production was lousy.  I didn't get the impression that Rasika as an organization has the same sort of standards for putting on a show that a theater does.  Regardless, I'll be marking my calendar for April 10th!

http://www.rasika.org
http://www.mandolinshrinivas.com/

NFI, and all that.

Christian

----------


## Christian McKee

So far I've found April 10th in Portland (www.rasika.org for more info) and Friday, April 9th in the Seattle area - Kirkland Performance Center, 7pm.  Trying to find these performance dates is proving to be a challenge, but I'll post what I find here.  People who are ready to have their musical and mandolinical horizons expanded a bit won't want to miss him.

Christian

----------


## Flattpicker

I saw him years ago (maybe 5 or 6?) in Houston with Remember Shakti.  It was U. Srinivas, John McLaughlin, and two drummers (Zakir Hussain and V. Selvaganesh).  The two "youngsters" were right there with McLaughlin and Hussain every step of the way.  

If you get the chance, go check him out.  He's a master of his instrument.

----------


## jefflester

There's a recent (Jan 2009) photo on the Wikipedia page of him playing an instrument that is not the one we are so familiar with.

----------


## Glassweb

Will be seeing him in Kirkland WA on April 9th. Can't wait... I've been listening to his playing for almost 20 years now but have never had a chance to see him... finally!

----------


## Christian McKee

I have to admit I'm pretty indifferent to the Shamax hachets he's usually seen with, but that thing looks pretty tasty!  I'm now all the more excited for April 10, thanks Jeff!

----------


## igowing

That looks like Srinivas' Mike Sabre mandolin.  Mike Sabre also built John McLaughlin's awesome electric guitar that he played with Remember Shakti.
http://www.mike-sabre.com/Instrument...mentspast.html
I'm bummed though, I don't think I'll be able to make it to Kirkland or Portland.

----------


## jefflester

Very cool, it certainly does look like the Mike Sabre.

emando has the instrument under Mike Sabre builder and linked to Srinivas, but Srinivas is not linked back (couldn't have found Sabre as builder by looking at Srinivas entry).

Gorgeous....

----------


## Christian McKee

> ...but Srinivas is not linked back (couldn't have found Sabre as builder by looking at Srinivas entry).


This seems to be par for the course with Srinivas, I've never had such a hard time finding current information online about a (reasonably) prominent musician.  It makes me want to volunteer to handle web updates for him in exchange for, let's say: a copy of his recorded discography to date, and lifetime tickets (no VIP access necessary!) to his performances.  Anyone?  Anyone?  

Of course, this post should not be considered contractual...

Christian

----------


## mrmando

Christian, you're hired as far as I'm concerned. That discography's pretty extensive; I hear you can buy Srinivas CDs by the stack back in Chennai. Someone needs to put together a U.S. festival tour for Srinivas; he could easily fit in at some of the trippier/more eclectic events like LEAF in Asheville, etc.

Glassweb: it'll be pretty easy for non-Indians to spot each other at this gig. I'll wear a Cafe hat if I'm able to go.

Both times I've seen Srinivas, he and Rajesh were packing twin Sahmaxes.

The sponsoring organization in Kirkland isn't Rasika, it's Abhinay Fine Arts. And there's a dinner reception!

----------


## delsbrother

That is a really handsome mandolin.

----------


## Christian McKee

Srinivas and Rajesh played Shamaxes on Saturday night in Portland, right into the PA.  The music was phenomenal, the sound (in the first few pews on the floor) was pretty washy, and the concert was plagued by badly, badly, BADLY behaved children who's parents didn't seem to care.  A mixed experience overall, but what amazing musicians.  

Christian

----------


## Glassweb

I saw him in Kirkland on Friday night... a lifetime concert for me. I won't try and describe how amazing this musician and his music are, or how he does what he does. But I will say this... if you ever have a chance to see/hear this amazing artist - DO IT! You will not regret the experience...

----------


## mrmando

Unfortunately I wasn't able to make it to Kirkland ... but based on the two previous Srinivas shows I've seen, I fully agree with Glassweb. Too bad about the annoying kids in Portland.

----------


## worldmuziq

YOu can watch Mandolin Shrinivas at Kennedy Center at Washington DC on March 1, 2011 at 6pm EST.
It is also being webcast live!!
here's the link! enjoy!

http://www.kennedy-center.org/explor...&source_type=B

----------


## mrmando

Srinivas is gearing up for another U.S. tour! Returning to Portland May 19: 

http://www.rasika.org/singleevent/ev...o-u-shrinivas/

----------


## Christian McKee

Thanks for the tip, Martin.  I'll see if I can generate some interest among the mandolin orchestra membership...

----------


## mrmando

I'd be surprised if Brian doesn't know something about Srinivas. I emailed Rasika and they said there might be a Seattle show on the 17th.

----------


## Samskrita Bharati

Folks:  Mandolin U. Srinivas is performing with Mandolin U. Rajesh at the Hoff Theatre, University of Maryland on June 2nd, 2013 Sunday at 4 PM.  This is organized as a fund raising event by Samskrita Bharati.  Proceeds go towards teaching and propagation of the Sanskrit Language.  

Please mark your calendar. Will send you more info on tickets in a week or so.  In the mean time feel free to contact me.
Natesa Janakiraman  at 703-915-4414 or  Natesa.Janakiraman@google.com.

----------


## Rasika

19 MAY 2013: RASIKA (www.rasika.org) presents Mandolin Maestro Shrinivas and his brother Rajesh on Mandolins accompanied by two percussionists from India in Portland, OR. Venue: Valley Catholic School, Beaverton. Email rasikapdx@gmail.com for more details.
Rasika is also the national US tour sponsor for this illustrious and charismatic performer. Visit www.rasika.org for details. Contact Rasika to learn about all the cities Shrinivas is performing on this April-May 2013 tour.

----------


## Rasika

Mandolin Shrinivas & Rajesh, RASIKA 2013

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Any plans to visit L.A.?

----------


## flashrules

> Any plans to visit L.A.?


To date their itinerary is : May 4th - Boston, May 5th - New Jersey, May 11th - Detroit, May 12th - Dallas, May 17th - Austin, May 18th - Bay Area, May 19th - Portland, May 26th - Toronto, June 1st - Philadelphia and June 2nd - Washington, D.C.

----------

jmp

----------


## jmp

> To date their itinerary is : May 4th - Boston, May 5th - New Jersey, May 11th - Detroit, May 12th - Dallas, May 17th - Austin, May 18th - Bay Area, May 19th - Portland, May 26th - Toronto, June 1st - Philadelphia and June 2nd - Washington, D.C.


Do you have pointers to information about the  May 18th - Bay Area date?  I could not find anything on google.

----------


## flashrules

> Do you have pointers to information about the  May 18th - Bay Area date?  I could not find anything on google.


Here you go..
https://mycity.sulekha.com/sri-u-shr...lin_buy_613391

----------


## Larry S Sherman

Wow! Boston?

Where will he be in Boston?

Larry

----------


## flashrules

> Wow! Boston?
> 
> Where will he be in Boston?
> 
> Larry


It is at Chinmaya Mission, Andover.  Here is the link 

http://www.lokvani.com/lokvani/cal.p...&event_id=9915

----------

Larry S Sherman

----------


## worldmuziq

These are the dates for Mandolin Shrinivas on his 2013 US tour.

https://mobile.twitter.com/mandolinbros

May 4 Boston
May 5 New Jersey
May 11 Detroit
May 12 Dallas
May 17 Austin
May 18 Bay Area
May 19 Portland
...and more

----------


## SternART

Where in the Bay Area?  Anyone know?

----------


## flashrules

> Where in the Bay Area?  Anyone know?


Here..
http://mycity.sulekha.com/sri-u-shri...alto-ca_282191

----------


## flashrules

Philadelphia Concert: http://www.sruti.org/concerts/2013/u.../usrinivas.asp
Washington, D.C. concert: http://www.mandolindc.org/

----------


## pglasse

Austin concert: http://mycity.sulekha.com/mandolin-m...stin-tx_287158

----------


## mrmando

Better link for the Austin gig: 

http://mycity.sulekha.com/mandolin-s...stin-tx_287324

I'll try to find the time to pull this info together and post it on Emando.com.

----------


## jmp

Got tickets for the Bay Area date in Palo Alto, can't wait to see it.

----------


## mrmando

Dallas: http://www.ifaadfw.org/

Detroit: http://mycity.sulekha.com/sarovar-20...ster-mi_287286

Edison, NJ: http://mycity.sulekha.com/mandolin-m...ison-nj_282825

This Sulekha.com site is pretty darn useful for finding Indian cultural events. Don't believe I had seen it before.

----------


## mrmando

Don't see anything yet for Toronto.

----------


## mrmando

OK, I have posted tour info on the home page at http://emando.com. Links to all the concert info except Toronto, which I can't find. If anyone has that info, please let me know or post it here.

----------


## mrmando

Srinivas will tour Europe this fall with Remember Shakti: 

24/10/13	Aix En Provence	Grand Théâtre de Provence	France
28/10/13	Lucerne	KKL	Switzerland
29/10/13	Geneva	Victoria Hall	Switzerland
01/11/13	Koln	Philarmonie	Germany
03/11/13	Darmstadt	Centralstation	Germany
04/11/13	Paris	Salle Pleyel	France
07/11/13	Bozar	Brussels	Belgium
11/11/13	Cormons	 Italy
12/11/13	Ljubljana	 Slovenia
14/11/13	Budapest	Palace of Arts	Hungary
17/11/13	Wien	Wiener Konzert Haus	Austria
19/11/13	Luxembourg	Philarmonie	Luxembourg
21/11/13	London	Barbican	UK
22/11/13	Warsaw	 Poland
23/11/13	Istanbul	Is Bank	Turkey

http://deghelt-productions.com/concerts/concerts.html

----------


## flashrules

> OK, I have posted tour info on the home page at http://emando.com. Links to all the concert info except Toronto, which I can't find. If anyone has that info, please let me know or post it here.


Here it is.. http://www.manram.org/

----------


## jmp

I saw the U. Srinivas and U. Ragesh concert in Palo Alto this evening.  Quite a tour-de-force in carnatic electric mandolin playing.  I recommend it.

----------


## flashrules

The brothers are also playing in Edmonton, Alberta this weekend.
http://www.edmontonragamala.ab.ca/in...-srinivas.html

----------

